# Bought a jug or Muriatic...



## peejrey (Jul 19, 2011)

And the people at the pool place thought I was crazy..
 So I bought this 1 gallon of Muriatic, or Hydrochloric acid at the hardware store..
 I'm trying Earl's method. I ran a quick test on three commons, and gave 2 of them a nice polish.
 I should have left them all in for a little while longer. I now have some going in a bucket in our front field. I'll check them tomorrow night..
 There is a question here..
 What should I do with the leftover stuff? I tried pouring in some Baking soda, but that just made a big chemical reaction. I put the bottles in in a container or soda, and water, and they did fine.
 So what should I do with the green nasty hydrochloric ****, left over?
 Wish me luck..
 _Preston


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 19, 2011)

you can also use powdered lime (like you use on lawns) to neutralize the acid. Probably cheaper than baking soda.
 Once its neutralized you can pour it down the drain if you want.


----------



## peejrey (Jul 20, 2011)

So what do I do, pour the lime in water, then pour the acid in?
 Our put the lime in the bucket with the acid?
 Please explain..[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 20, 2011)

I add lime to the acid a little at a time until it stops reacting.

 never pour water in concentrated acid to dilute it. If you want to use water pour the acid in a larger volume of water.

 Do they still teach chemistry in high schools or have lawyers effectively killed that fun too?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 20, 2011)

I use 25% acid, 75% water, and immerse the bottles completely. I reuse the acid lots of times. I rinse the bottles out with a baking soda/water mix. 

 As for chemistry in school... We used HCl a few times.


----------



## carobran (Jul 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you cant hardly have any fun in school anymore,for instance,a coupla years ago several kids would bring there skateboaeds to school,wed go to the top of the parking lot,(which was at a slight angle)sit on them,and race each other down,one girl decided shed stand up,she fell and broke her leg,(which is why we sat down),there went that,[][]


----------



## carobran (Jul 20, 2011)

are you using sick bottles or jusy stained,let us know if it worked[]


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 20, 2011)

Find some calcareous fossils and toss them in the acid to clean and expose the structures. That way you squeeze all the productive work you can out of the acid mix.

 If you have dirty concrete you might try cleaning the 'crete with the leftover acid.

 You can also dump it on someone's car, or take it to the local art exhibit and place bets on who will win; the marble sculptures or the HCl. That's always fun.


----------



## peejrey (Jul 20, 2011)

> Do they still teach chemistry in high schools or have lawyers effectively killed that fun too?


 I took it last year, my teacher was a therapist...
 Didn't help me much...
 About to go take them out.


----------



## peejrey (Jul 20, 2011)

Well...I ran out of baking soda....and I couldn't find the Lime..
 Screwed?. . . . . . . .Nope.....I doused them in water, and that seemed to do it.
 So here is the B & A


----------



## peejrey (Jul 20, 2011)

This was put into a container filled with acid.
 After
 Eye dropping to me..[]


----------



## peejrey (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't have a before for this one, but there was some syrupy left-overs on the unembossed side.
 Can't see it anymore..
 Thanks for all the good advice, I'll post the pretty pics, as they come[]


----------



## glass man (Jul 20, 2011)

You put the lime in the coconut then drink them both up then you will feel better!JAMIE


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 20, 2011)

Now JAMIE.... you drink um all down........ Not UP!!! [][]


----------

